# Seiko SKX 007



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

View Advert


*Seiko SKX 007*

Hi all I'm looking for an SKX007.

Preferably on a bracelet with box etc.

Has anyone got one they want to move on?

Thanks




*Advertiser*

JustDave



*Date*

13/01/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

